# Common Routan Problems?



## Beetle58 (Dec 2, 2006)

A friend is looking at a 2009 Routan. I've read a lot of threads here, but I'm not sure which are one off problems versus common ones to be wary of. Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

I've got a 2009 SEL, which has the 4.0L engine. If I had it to do over (assuming it was a Routan), I'd probably choose the 3.8L (in the S and SE model), but I liked the options in the SEL and the SEL/SEL Premium came only with 4.0L engine. The 3.8L engines of that era did have oil consumption issues that affected some engines. A minority for sure, but it wasn't uncommon and the oil consumption issue, if affected, was severe. But otherwise, that 3.8L engine is far more reliable and also cheaper to work on than the 4.0L and while the EPA stats show them as equal the 4.0L is noticeably worse MPGs than the 3.8L.

The Routan is far and away the most expensive vehicle I have ever owned from a maintenance/repair perspective. The only reason we still have it is because it's paid for, very functional, and not really worth much at all given the age and 177k miles on the odo, so I'd get close to nothing to sell it. So we will drive it until the transmission craps out again, and then scrap it.

I'd suggest a Toyota or Honda minivan of that era over a first gen Routan (2009-10), even if you had to go back a couple model years for the price point. The Sienna was overhauled beginning 2007 model year, and had some initial teething issues, but I bet a 2006 Sienna would be far more reliable and less costly to maintain than a 2009 Routan. Alternatively, the Dodge/Chrysler version of the Routan would be easier from a maintenance perspective if your friend is absolutely sold on a 5th Generation Chrysler vehicle, as only the VW dealerships version of STAR Scan can access the Routan computer system.

Also, there were huge improvements to the Routan beginning late 2012 model year and newer. Larger brakes. And the 3.6L Pentastar teething issues were sorted out during the 2012 run. The 5th Gen Chrysler minivans (incl. Routan) were refreshed during the 2011 model year, including all new engine, and there were some initial issues with bad cylinder heads that are very expensive to replace if not covered by warranty.

Common issues from 2009 era:

1. Coolant leak at the Y-diverter valve. The plastic Y is prone to cracking every 40k or 50k miles. Not overly expensive repair (couple hundred bucks), but the leak isn't noticeable at first and will dump coolant on the EGR valve below and take that out as well, which does get expensive. Also, the bad EGR valve causes a stalling issue while driving after cold-starts. The good news is there are after-market aluminum Y-valve replacement parts that are a permanent fix if you also replace with top quality hoses and clamps.

2. Brakes are too small and while not a safety issue per se, they do tend to warp due to heat. I had to replace my front brakes every 12-20k miles initially. Went to slotted/drilled rotors that got me ~40k miles. Finally "upgraded" to the 2013+ brakes which solved the problem for good. But only the SE/SEL/SEL Premium models with 17" wheels can take the upgraded brakes, and in addition to replacing pads ($) and all 4 rotors ($$), it also requires changing out the larger dust shields ($) and the larger dual-piston brake calipers ($$) on all 4 wheels. Several hundred dollars all-in. The Routan S base model came with 16" wheels and the larger brakes won't fit, at least without replacing wheels and tires also.

3. The 6-speed Chrysler transmission is good for 100-120k miles. It is $4500 to replace at dealership, although could probably do it for $3000-$3500 if time to source parts and independent shop. Not sure cost of rebuild options.

4. Wheel bearing hub assemblies are bad. Significant enough that Chrysler/VW extended the warranty on them, which has now long since expired. The after-market has some good options that seem to last, but it's $200 a wheel and can be difficult to diagnose (incl. for professionals) if not already aware of issue and symptoms.

5. Lots of electrical gremlins, especially with power sliding doors, power 3rd row folding seats to name a few.

6. Not a problem per se, but the 2008-09 SEL/SEL Premium comes with the 4.0L engine which has a timing belt and is an interference engine. So that is a $600-800 maintenance item every 102k miles. The S and SE came with a pushrod 3.8L engine that has a timing chain.

I'll stop there for now. But if it were me, I would not buy another Routan. At least I will not be when the time comes for a replacement vehicle, and we likely will remain in the minivan market.


----------



## Beetle58 (Dec 2, 2006)

Holy smokes!! Thank you for such a well thought out and detailed response! I can't thank you enough


----------



## Artegrul (May 15, 2021)

Zambee500 said:


> I've got a 2009 SEL, which has the 4.0L engine. If I had it to do over (assuming it was a Routan), I'd probably choose the 3.8L (in the S and SE model), but I liked the options in the SEL and the SEL/SEL Premium came only with 4.0L engine. The 3.8L engines of that era did have oil consumption issues that affected some engines. A minority for sure, but it wasn't uncommon and the oil consumption issue, if affected, was severe. But otherwise, that 3.8L engine is far more reliable and also cheaper to work on than the 4.0L and while the EPA stats show them as equal the 4.0L is noticeably worse MPGs than the 3.8L.
> 
> The Routan is far and away the most expensive vehicle I have ever owned from a maintenance/repair perspective. The only reason we still have it is because it's paid for, very functional, and not really worth much at all given the age and 177k miles on the odo, so I'd get close to nothing to sell it. So we will drive it until the transmission craps out again, and then scrap it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Artegrul (May 15, 2021)

I had most of the issues mentioned above, I have a 2009 SE. Now need to replace transmission at 107K miles


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Zambee500 said:


> 6. Not a problem per se, but the 2008-09 SEL/SEL Premium comes with the 4.0L engine which has a timing belt and is an interference engine. So that is a $600-800 maintenance item every 102k miles. The S and SE came with a pushrod 3.8L engine that has a timing chain.


Sorry, that's a typo/error above. There was no Routan in 2008. The 2009-10 years had the 3.8L engine for the base "S" and "SE" trim packages, and the 4.0L was in the SEL and SEL Premium (Highline in Canada) in those model years. Also same engines in the 2008 Dodge/Chrysler versions of the Gen 5 minivans. In 2011+ all three badges went exclusively to the 3.6L Pentastar V6 across all trim lines.


----------



## Jetta_A4 (May 4, 1999)

I believe the time has come for our '10 cRoutan SE 3.8L. Front end making a "lum,lum,lum" noise (probably bearing) and buddy says I'm lucky the transmission has lasted 153K. Served us well for 12 years though; minor issues thru the years; more brake issues than a normal car (who knew calipers were replace every 60k) yet most of them I was able to diagnose & fix myself.


----------



## Jeff567 (3 mo ago)

I have a 2009 SE. I had most of the issues mentioned above.


----------

